
Open-Plan Offices Kill Productivity - walterclifford
https://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/science-just-proved-that-open-plan-offices-destroy-productivity.html
======
devrandomguy
There's an auto-playing video in that page somewhere. Switch to reader mode
before it gets you.

